# Jeep and Android



## joegod (Nov 15, 2011)

I drive a jeep that I break then fix. I have a phone I break and then fix. I see a pattern. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

It'd like a Jeep with a sweet Android touch screen tablet/navigation/stereo in the dash.

I don't want to break it though.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

joegod said:


> I drive a jeep that I break then fix. I have a phone I break and then fix. I see a pattern. Anyone else have this issue?


No just means you dont take care of your stuff =-Þ


----------



## joegod (Nov 15, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> No just means you dont take care of your stuff =-Þ


Build it break it fix it


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

joegod said:


> I drive a jeep that I break then fix. I have a phone I break and then fix. I see a pattern. Anyone else have this issue?


Do the same thing with my VW.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

Its a Jeep thing...its an Android thing...I get ya. Having a Jeep to work on a customize is like having a phone and being a flashaholic. I'm a jeep guy too, had three of them, want to get another one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

